# My bird is cuter than your bird!



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

not necessarily 

but seriously, look at his face!!! I can't even


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

He's adorable all right!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Little Bradley's face will look great when it's yellow, but until then he has an adorable baby face


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

He is lovely. My Oswald looks much the same. Cant wait for the rosy cheeks to shine through.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Omg that is cute!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks! He is singing up a storm lately  Part of me can't wait for his yellow face transformation to come but part of me wants him to keep his "dirty" baby face forever


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

So cute! My little Sparky has a "dirty baby face" and I love it! He is my only "normal grey" tiel, but he is by far the sweetest and wants nothing more than to cuddle. There's a lot to be said for the "plain" tiels!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Adorable!! I love it when cockatiels puff up. They look so cute!!


----------

